# Wireless problem when changing from Digiweb to NTL



## mbarron (26 Jan 2009)

I've just changed from a wireless broadband provider (digiweb) to a cable company (NTL). I had a router in my attic that was connected to the modem provided by digiweb. This router was then connected to a wireless router (sitecom Wl114) in my kicthen. I used a laptop in kitchen to connect to wireless and then onto internet. The cable company supplied a new modem (ADSL) and reconnected all the cables to the mew modem. The desktop in attic works fine but the wireless does not seem to be able to connect to internet. I can access the internet when I use an ethernet cable to connect directly between my laptop and the router, can anyone give me any pointers as to why this might have happened, and how to fix it?


----------



## car (27 Jan 2009)

> *mew* modem


did you use a *CAT* 5 cable with that?  .. 


regeenerate the keys on the router, and then re-enter the wireless connection details on the laptop, sounds like its lost its keys.


----------



## mbarron (27 Jan 2009)

Yes I'm using cat5 cable.  my set up is similar to this below
[broken link removed] 

I think I need to do something to the wireless router, not sure what though ?


----------



## car (27 Jan 2009)

> I think I need to do something to the wireless router, not sure what though ?


you need to get the security keys from it.  Whilst logged on to router with CAT 5, enter the admin page of the router, go to wireless security settings, you should see the keys which will be 16 or 20 I think long random number and letter characters.  
You need to copy and paste that key into the laptops wireless setting for your router...

If you lost the keys on the router, enter a password and generate new ones and repeat above.


----------



## mbarron (28 Jan 2009)

Hi, 
First problem is I had the primary router connected to WAN port on wireless router rather than LAN port(see diagram) Could this me my problem ? I tried configuring secondary router (wireless) to have a static IP address. I did this while I had an ethernet cable connected from desktop to LAN port of wireless. After rebooting both PC and wireles router I could not get back into w/l router from desktop browser using the new IP address, 192.168.1.99 I had changed it to. I tried turning everthing off and switching on everything in order of modem, router, wireless router, pc but I only have connection to internet through wired connections between routers. The laptop can get wireless connection to w/l router and it looks like I have a internet connection gateway but no access. Do I need to access the primary router (barricade) to do something ?    
[broken link removed]


----------

